# Can Am Outlander Snow Plow



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Here's the links of all the videos. Hope you like them, and please rate them 





















tymusicussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice vids! The lights are pretty cool too! 

I bet you love it when it snows. LOL


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

lol. its the best


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

LOL... I wish my driveway was that easy to plow. On the other hand, you probably get a LOT more snow than we do. 

Your Can Am sure is a nice looking machine.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

hehe. thanks bro  actually, we've maybe gotten 10 inches at the max this year (all together) and about 6-7 inches at one time...hopefully january will bring more luck


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

what are you using to angle the blade? Nice ride.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

what exactly do you mean??


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

carver60;938107 said:


> what exactly do you mean??


I think he is asking if you have an electric or hydraulic blade angle what kind?:waving:


----------



## vinny69 (Sep 7, 2009)

how boring


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks Vinny, and its just a manual angle adjusting. No actuator


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

OK, that's what I was wondering. I couldn't take getting off the atv every pass to change the angle. Are you going to put a power angle on it?


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

nope..i dont change my angle that much and i dont mind getting off when i do ...and i already got a load on my battery aha


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice videos Carver.


----------



## carver60 (Jul 18, 2009)

thanks big guy


----------

